# ** BLOW OUT ON THESE EAGALS**



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

HERES THE DEAL.........12 SHIPPPED ON PLASTIC,,,THERES BLACK& BLUE MCLEANS....BLUE PLAIN & BLACK PLAIN AND GREEN


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

can i get a better shot of the blue in the top left corner?


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

THESE ARE 35 SHIPPPED.....ZENITH ORANGE SUPER RARE//BLACK WITH GOLD/ AND RED....THESE ARE REAL ZENITH EAGALS ...


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

kieth i need those green ones on the far left of the second pic


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

THESE ARE 45 SHIPPPED SUPER RARE.....CANDY PURPLE..AND OG WIRES


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

my bad right side ( im buzzin)


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

oh snap any more colors that might match my car


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Aug 16 2005, 07:46 PM~3639324
> *kieth i need those green ones on the far left of the second pic
> *


THE T BIRD??? THOSE ARE RARE AS HELL...THERES ONLY 4....


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Aug 16 2005, 08:49 PM~3639353
> *THE T BIRD??? THOSE ARE RARE AS HELL...THERES ONLY 4....
> *


so those are for t birds


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

HUMMM LG ZENITH...I BELIVE THESE ARE SOLD


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

BETTER SHOT


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Aug 16 2005, 08:53 PM~3639385
> *BETTER SHOT
> *


how much you want for them?


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

THESE 90 SHIPPED :0


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Aug 16 2005, 07:54 PM~3639393
> *how much you want for them?35 SHIPPPED
> *


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

is it even possible to get ones that say zeinth on them, i know a guy in our club has some.


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Aug 16 2005, 07:54 PM~3639393
> *how much you want for them?
> *


35 SHIPPPED


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

hold them for me ill get with you tomorrow, Do you still have DVDS


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by stillchippin_@Aug 16 2005, 07:55 PM~3639402
> *is it even possible to get ones that say zeinth on them, i know a guy in our club has some.
> *


REAL ZENITH YES ,BUT THEY ANIT CHEAP,,,I HAVE A FEW SETS THAT ARE UN-CROMED...I SELL THEM FOR 400 A SET


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

post pics of them 400 dollar ones


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Aug 16 2005, 07:56 PM~3639408
> *hold them for me ill get with you tomorrow, Do you still have DVDS
> *


MUSIC /GANGSTER SOME LOWRIDER.....WHAT DO YOU WANT?


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Aug 16 2005, 08:59 PM~3639426
> *MUSIC /GANGSTER  SOME LOWRIDER.....WHAT DO YOU WANT?
> *


lowrider one id rather send you a money order for a bill than just one for 35.
what you got ? OG rider, truucha . ?


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Aug 16 2005, 07:59 PM~3639425
> *post pics of them 400 dollar ones
> *


COOLSOLDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## clownin72 (Aug 9, 2002)

are any of them zenith chips blue??


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Aug 16 2005, 09:02 PM~3639445
> *COOL
> *


so all of those are 400 a set?


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Aug 16 2005, 08:01 PM~3639436
> *lowrider one id rather send you a money order for a bill than just one for 35.
> what you got ?  OG rider, truucha . ?
> *


SOME OLD DVD LOWRIDERS IVE GOT A FEW....MAN I GOT SO MUCH SHIT LAYIN AROULD.....JUST SEND ME THE 100....ILL HOOK YOU UP....WITH ABOUT 7 DVDS A FEW OPEN ONES BUT NEW......SO THATS LIKE 10 EACH....OK


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by clownin72_@Aug 16 2005, 08:03 PM~3639448
> *are any of them zenith chips blue??
> *


ABOVE YOU 1 SET, I BELIVE AND A DARK COLBAL BLUE/PURPLE


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

how much for these


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

45


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

with the spinner ( gold)


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Aug 16 2005, 08:17 PM~3639546
> *with the spinner ( gold)
> *


ADD 120


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Aug 16 2005, 09:31 PM~3639637
> *ADD 120
> *


so 165 total?


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Aug 16 2005, 10:02 PM~3639445
> *COOL
> *



I want them but for 400 damn........gas is $3.00 a gal and now 400 for chips im going to have to start hustlin again :uh:


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Aug 16 2005, 08:34 PM~3639645
> *so 165 total?
> *


YA.....THATS IT


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Aug 16 2005, 09:42 PM~3639699
> *YA.....THATS IT
> *


ill holla at you tomorrow


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Aug 16 2005, 08:36 PM~3639658
> *I want them but for 400 damn........gas is $3.00 a gal and now 400 for chips im going to have to start hustlin again  :uh:
> *


OK HOW ABOUT 350 SHIPPPED ....CAUSE OF THE LAST TROBLE ....BUT I DONT HAVE THE CHEVY CHIPS ANYMORE I HAVE ZENITH MUTI COLOR


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

so keith you have 2 wing og zeniths unchromed? so basically they wont be laser etched on the wing right? im looking for a set i know we dont like each other but money is money its a universal language


----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Aug 16 2005, 10:58 PM~3639417
> *REAL ZENITH YES ,BUT THEY ANIT CHEAP,,,I HAVE A FEW SETS THAT ARE UN-CROMED...I SELL THEM FOR 400 A SET
> *



Are the OG ones that are unchromed a straight 2 ear KO. If so, can I please see a PIC. Those would be perfect for engraving.


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

HERES A FEW 220 SHIPPED


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

HERES 5 FOR 475 SHIPPED


----------



## GNC Gangzta (Oct 18, 2003)

Looking good.Hey Keith do you have some K/o's with Oldsmobile emblem.I just showed these to my homie and he was wondering can you get some with an Opel emblem.


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GNC Gangzta_@Aug 17 2005, 02:06 AM~3640907
> *Looking good.Hey Keith do you have some K/o's with Oldsmobile emblem.I just showed these to my homie and he was wondering can you get some with an Opel emblem.
> *


SORRY BRO...I DONT


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

do those 5 KO's clean up? can i see wht thy look like cleaned up and do you have five chips to go in em


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

LOOKING FOR PURPLE EMBLEMS


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MRBIGGSTUFF_@Aug 17 2005, 06:31 PM~3644942
> *LOOKING FOR PURPLE EMBLEMS
> *


theres a set of 4 ,,, 45 shippped


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2005)

any of those chips metal? i need sum in red prefferably og wire


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Aug 17 2005, 03:55 AM~3641024
> *do those 5 KO's clean up? can i see wht thy look like cleaned up and do you have five chips to go in em
> *



?????????????????????????????


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Aug 17 2005, 07:55 PM~3645408
> *?????????????????????????????
> *


i take better fotos tomarrow......


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by One Luv_@Aug 17 2005, 07:55 PM~3645406
> *any of those chips metal? i need sum in red prefferably og wire
> *


yes they are metal 35 shippped


----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)

double post :uh:


----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Aug 16 2005, 08:41 PM~3639276
> *HERES THE DEAL.........12 SHIPPPED  ON PLASTIC,,,THERES BLACK& BLUE MCLEANS....BLUE PLAIN & BLACK PLAIN AND GREEN
> 
> 
> ...



are the blue eagles (2nd one in on top) 12 shipped? and are the crown ones on the bottom 12 dollars ( white n gold) and do you still have them?


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

I STILL HAVE THEM


----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)

pm sent


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

hey homeboyz how much for a set of 2 wing straights - non zenith. the copies? oh yeah slotted in the center for emblems?


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Aug 17 2005, 09:07 PM~3645462
> *yes they are metal  35 shippped
> *



ill paypal u tomorrow


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Aug 18 2005, 12:29 PM~3651375
> *hey homeboyz how much for a set of 2 wing straights - non zenith. the copies? oh yeah slotted in the center for emblems?
> *


60.00 shippped


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Aug 17 2005, 08:06 PM~3645455
> *i take better fotos tomarrow......
> *



did u get the pics of the 5 chrome ones cleaned up? and if i buy the brass ones do they come with chips? i only need 4


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Aug 18 2005, 03:16 PM~3652526
> *did u get the pics of the 5 chrome ones cleaned up? and if i buy the brass ones do they come with chips? i only need 4
> *


chips are extar.....


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Aug 18 2005, 04:36 PM~3653040
> *chips are extar.....
> *



ok how much for both brass sets with chips make me a deal and ill COME PICK EM UP :biggrin: j/k u better ship em you might beat me up


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Aug 18 2005, 05:27 PM~3653343
> *ok how much for both brass sets with chips make me a deal and ill COME PICK EM UP  :biggrin:  j/k u better ship em you might beat me up
> *


ok i just when though some more boxies....heres what i got 7 in brass 1 in crome,with 2 sets of eagals real zenith 440 shippped proity payed via paypal or you may beable to meet up with me tonite in fullerton(but im not sure about that)ill even trown in a 5th koff no charge,but isnt for rimms only share....


----------



## Dominique A.K.A. BIG BOY (Dec 11, 2002)

Hey keith...can you get a better pic of the purple chips? Do you think they'll match the purple wires I have? Thanks


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dominique A.K.A. BIG BOY_@Aug 18 2005, 07:25 PM~3654052
> *Hey keith...can you get a better pic of the purple chips? Do you think they'll match the purple wires I have? Thanks
> *


yes they willl


----------



## Dominique A.K.A. BIG BOY (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Aug 18 2005, 07:32 PM~3654105
> *yes they willl
> *


I want the purple and orange zeniths. I'll paypal you this weekend...how much on both sets shipped.


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dominique A.K.A. BIG BOY_@Aug 18 2005, 07:46 PM~3654203
> *I want the purple and orange zeniths. I'll paypal you this weekend...how much on both sets shipped.
> *


85


----------



## Dominique A.K.A. BIG BOY (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Aug 18 2005, 07:48 PM~3654221
> *85
> *


I'll do it this weekend. Thanks again.


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dominique A.K.A. BIG BOY_@Aug 18 2005, 08:01 PM~3654298
> *I'll do it this weekend. Thanks again.
> *


cool


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

keith the one thats crome plated does it say zenith premium on it? or is it just chrome?


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Aug 18 2005, 09:59 PM~3654985
> *keith the one thats crome plated does it say zenith premium on it? or is it just chrome?
> *


i dont know,,,why is it


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Aug 18 2005, 10:41 PM~3655189
> *i dont know,,,why is it
> *



just wondeiring if its gonna need to be rechromed as well no reason. and the 5th one is no good? whats wrong with it it wont screw onto an adapter?


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Aug 19 2005, 12:48 AM~3655587
> *just wondeiring if its gonna need to be rechromed as well no reason. and the 5th one is no good? whats wrong with it it wont screw onto an adapter?
> *


I WOULD RECROME IT,,,AS FAR AS THE 5TH ONE IT GOES DOWN,,BUT STOPS TO EARLY...BUT ITS USED, BUT GOOD FOR THE 5TH WHEEL OR KIT


----------



## smalltownVA (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Aug 16 2005, 10:41 PM~3639276
> *HERES THE DEAL.........12 SHIPPPED  ON PLASTIC,,,THERES BLACK& BLUE MCLEANS....BLUE PLAIN & BLACK PLAIN AND GREEN
> *


Do you still have any of the blue plastic ones?


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by smalltownVA_@Aug 22 2005, 07:09 AM~3668619
> *Do you still have any of the blue plastic ones?
> *


yes ive got a set


----------



## smalltownVA (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Aug 22 2005, 11:36 AM~3668858
> *yes ive got a set
> *


How much paypaled?


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

blue and gold eagles $35, is that right? is that the same color as the candy blue i got on my wheels?


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigLinc_@Aug 23 2005, 12:36 AM~3674348
> *blue and gold eagles $35, is that right? is that the same color as the candy blue i got on my wheels?
> *


REAL CLOSE....35 PAYPAL


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by smalltownVA_@Aug 22 2005, 03:18 PM~3671236
> *How much paypaled?
> *


12.00


----------



## smalltownVA (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Aug 23 2005, 03:58 AM~3674396
> *12.00
> *


I'll paypal you the money this evening.


----------



## STREET SWEEPAZ (Feb 7, 2003)

Keith ,,, Is it possible to get an assortment of these chips for display in my shop ?? LMK


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by STREET SWEEPAZ_@Aug 23 2005, 04:07 PM~3678044
> *Keith ,,, Is it possible to get an assortment of these chips for display in my shop ?? LMK
> *


THEY ARE RARE THE OG ONES NO PROMBLEN BUT THE REST???? HURRY


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

Do you have any "multi-colred" red and white zenith emblems? Shipped? Will they fit stage 1 or 2?


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Guam707_@Aug 27 2005, 12:40 AM~3701855
> *Do you have any "multi-colred" red and white zenith emblems?  Shipped?  Will they fit stage 1 or 2?
> *


only the lg ones


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Aug 27 2005, 12:41 PM~3703571
> *only the lg ones
> *


Dam that sucks, how much for just one. I have a stage 2 knockoff on my cont. kit. You still got thoes white one's with the flag on them?


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

WHATS UP KEITH, DO YOU HAPPEN TO HAVE ANY CHIPS IN LIGHT RED OR "PINK"I'M GONNA DO MY WIFES RIMS IN BLACK NIPPLE/HUB AND PINK SPOKES?


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Sep 5 2005, 03:07 PM~3756739
> *WHATS UP KEITH, DO YOU HAPPEN TO HAVE ANY CHIPS IN LIGHT RED OR "PINK"I'M GONNA DO MY WIFES RIMS IN BLACK NIPPLE/HUB AND PINK SPOKES?
> *


sorry i dont


----------



## mosca (Oct 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Aug 16 2005, 07:41 PM~3639276
> *HERES THE DEAL.........12 SHIPPPED  ON PLASTIC,,,THERES BLACK& BLUE MCLEANS....BLUE PLAIN & BLACK PLAIN AND GREEN
> *


HOW MUCH FOR THE BLUE MCLEAN CHIPS, ALSO DO YOU HAVE CHEVY CHIPS IN BLUE. I NEED TO GET SOME ASAP. uffin:


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mosca_@Sep 6 2005, 07:14 PM~3765371
> *HOW MUCH FOR THE BLUE MCLEAN CHIPS, ALSO DO YOU HAVE CHEVY CHIPS IN BLUE. I NEED TO GET SOME ASAP. uffin:
> *


20.00 mcleans mcleans...the chevy ones you paint your self


----------



## hydryan (Feb 11, 2002)

how much for the red mclean stickers


----------



## mosca (Oct 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Sep 6 2005, 08:39 PM~3766076
> *20.00  mcleans mcleans...the chevy ones you paint your self
> *


Cool, I'll send you a check this weekend. Thanks Bro. uffin:


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

HOW MUCH FOR THE BLUE ONES ABOVE THERE THE METAL CHIPS IN PIC ON 2 WING LET ME KNOW THANKS KEITH :biggrin:


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 214RIDERZ_@Sep 9 2005, 11:56 PM~3786986
> *HOW MUCH FOR THE BLUE ONES ABOVE THERE THE METAL CHIPS IN PIC ON 2 WING LET ME KNOW THANKS KEITH :biggrin:
> *


45 SHIPPPED


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

keith im looking for caddy chips..i bought some wheels from u.how much and how soon can i get em from u..thanks


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lwrdr83lds_@Sep 14 2005, 05:50 AM~3811752
> *keith im looking for caddy chips..i bought some wheels from u.how much and how soon can i get em from u..thanks
> *


PM ME, DO YOU GOT THEM YET


----------



## unkuthz (Dec 8, 2003)

i need a set of brandywine's for the zenith type spinners. let me know. they would be the 45 shipped? thanks


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by unkuthz_@Oct 19 2005, 04:56 AM~4028979
> *i need a set of brandywine's for the zenith type spinners. let me know. they would be the 45 shipped?  thanks
> *


only the og wires ones


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

have these went on sale yet your asking price was way to high


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by davidsraider61_@Oct 23 2005, 05:50 PM~4056893
> *
> 
> 
> ...


IM SORRY BRO I JUST DONT THINK YOULL EVER FIND THESE...ILL JUST JUST THEM........IVE HAD THEM SINCE 96.........


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

if they were in better shape i wouldnt mine paying for them but they look all fucked up in the pic


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by davidsraider61_@Oct 24 2005, 12:16 PM~4061453
> *if they were in better shape i wouldnt mine paying for them but they look all fucked up in the pic
> *


those where sold alll chrome...you paint yourself. i painted those along time ago....what your seein ic the jb weld that was used to hold them on....its cool like i said i dont care to sell them anyways....i have a car im buithing and one one ill run these again...thanks bro


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

thanks again if u ever decide to sell them ill be here cash in hand good luck on your build


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by davidsraider61_@Oct 24 2005, 02:22 PM~4062192
> *thanks again if u ever decide to sell them ill be here  cash in hand  good luck on your build
> *


i found 3 im lookin for the other ones these where panited green...so ill look,,,these eagals where 18 each at one time...


----------



## d_townplayboy (Oct 31, 2005)

say pimp, you aint got any cadillac ko's like the one with the impala on it.


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by d_townplayboy_@Nov 3 2005, 09:53 PM~4133469
> *say pimp, you aint got any cadillac ko's like the one with the impala on it.
> *


hummmmmmmmmmm


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

:0 :0 STILL HAVE SOME


----------



## $STRIBDOGG (Nov 7, 2005)

do you have any zenith chips in white


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by $STRIBDOGG_@Nov 29 2005, 01:14 AM~4296856
> *do you have any zenith chips in white
> *


on i dont they are sold going to uk


----------



## $STRIBDOGG (Nov 7, 2005)

how much shipped to 95210


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by $STRIBDOGG_@Nov 29 2005, 09:39 PM~4303573
> *how much shipped to 95210
> *


which ones


----------



## $STRIBDOGG (Nov 7, 2005)

the white chips with eagles that say zenith on the bottom


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by $STRIBDOGG_@Nov 29 2005, 10:58 PM~4304214
> *the white chips with eagles that say zenith on the bottom
> *


am lookin for another set...


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

got any white dayton embelems?


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Nov 30 2005, 02:06 PM~4307916
> *got any white dayton embelems?
> *


.....2 baby blue ones......only....


----------



## graham (Mar 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Dec 1 2005, 12:03 AM~4310247
> *.....2 baby blue ones......only....
> *



post a pic of those blue ones?


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by graham_@Nov 30 2005, 08:15 PM~4310364
> *post a pic of those blue ones?
> *


theres only 2 chippps not a whole set....


----------



## 95 Fleetwood (Nov 3, 2005)

do u still have a set of the orange zenith chips?

i need 1 of these chips, just one.

[attachmentid=369982]


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 95 Fleetwood_@Nov 30 2005, 09:01 PM~4310787
> *do u still have a set of the orange zenith chips?  YES  JUST ONE  SET  50 SHIPPPED  AND ILL GIVE YOU THE BLACK ONE FREE
> 
> i need 1 of these chips, just one.
> ...


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

YOU NEED THE SMALL BLACK A OR THE LG. BLACK?? I HAVE BOTH


----------



## graham (Mar 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by graham_@Dec 1 2005, 12:15 AM~4310364
> *post a pic of those blue ones?
> *



thats ok..post the pic pls


----------



## 95 Fleetwood (Nov 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Nov 30 2005, 11:06 PM~4311360
> *YOU NEED THE SMALL BLACK  A OR THE LG. BLACK?? I HAVE BOTH
> *



1 small black chip


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

BLACK SMALL ZENITH....AND THE 3 BABY BLUE DAYTON METALS CHIPS


----------



## czarr (Oct 13, 2004)

Have any for a lincoln town car white to match the rims from ya


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

sorry i dont only white og wire add 30


----------



## czarr (Oct 13, 2004)

they match those white rims


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by czarr_@Dec 2 2005, 08:07 PM~4325580
> *they match those white rims
> *


sure will


----------



## TRU'S&VOGUES (Nov 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Aug 16 2005, 06:44 PM~3639309
> *THESE ARE 35 SHIPPPED.....ZENITH ORANGE  SUPER RARE//BLACK WITH GOLD/ AND RED....THESE ARE REAL ZENITH EAGALS ...
> *



Homeboyz whats up, pm you about orange eagles. do you still have them for sale?


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TRU'S&VOGUES_@Dec 5 2005, 05:29 PM~4342769
> *Homeboyz whats up, pm you about orange eagles. do you still have them for sale?
> *


there sold...ill see if i have another set some ok


----------



## 84REGAL87 (Apr 13, 2005)

CAN YOU GET, OR HAVE-
LIKE THE OG CHIP ON BOTTOM, BUT,,,
LIGHTER GRAY AND GOLD EAGLE ?


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 84REGAL87_@Dec 5 2005, 09:51 PM~4344627
> *CAN YOU GET, OR HAVE-
> LIKE THE OG CHIP ON BOTTOM, BUT,,,
> LIGHTER GRAY AND GOLD EAGLE ?
> ...


i have just the black og ones with the chome


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Nov 3 2005, 06:36 PM~4132285
> *i found 3 im lookin for the other ones these where panited green...so ill look,,,these eagals where 18 each at one time...
> *



you have large ones that were painted green?


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 17 2005, 02:36 PM~4425759
> *you have large ones that were painted green?
> *


nope i never found it...


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

:biggrin: look harder would they match my 63?


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

good lookin out keith


----------



## eastfresno64 (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Aug 17 2005, 01:56 AM~3640889
> *HERES A FEW 220 SHIPPED
> *


do you still have these knockoffs,how much with a set of 13's black powdercoat outter,black powdercoat hub,chrome spokes, every other nipple black,chrome,black, chrome if so how much with these embelms shipped to fresno ca 93702


----------



## eastfresno64 (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eastfresno64_@Feb 11 2006, 02:36 AM~4825285
> *do you still have these knockoffs,how much with a set of 13's black powdercoat outter,black powdercoat hub,chrome spokes, every other nipple black,chrome,black, chrome if so how much with these embelms shipped to fresno ca 93702
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------

